# Braka Kamikaze



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I found a AD for as a Model, but I have never seen it, does anyone know about this model or who makes it?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Translation please?

You mean the Ohka Japanese kamikaze rocket?

If so there are many kits of it and a couple of die casts. Hasegawa has one in 1/72, as did Testors/Hawk in 1/48. Lone Star did a resin kit in 1/32 and I think Fine Molds has one coming out this year in 1/48. There is a nice die cast in 1/50 scale also that is/was on HLJ. There are also multiple vacuuform kits of it and even a paper model and balsa flying model.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

He perhaps meant to type "Baka," which was the American nickname for the Ohka Special Attack plane. Baka is Japanese for crazy, which is what the Americans thought of the whole idea.


----------



## Signal30 (Oct 27, 2012)

John P said:


> He perhaps meant to type "Baka," which was the American nickname for the Ohka Special Attack plane. Baka is Japanese for crazy, which is what the Americans thought of the whole idea.


Yeah it was. I live down the road from Wright Patterson Air Force Museum and they have a orange trainer of one of those.

I will never understand the Japanese "death before surrender." Planes with little or no armor and soldiers using little causing and leading with the chin in battle.

Their lack of concern for their own lives is why they lost. Aces were killed off and potential future aces were trained to fly their plane into ships.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

For a minute there I thought he was breaking the rules of the forum and trying to make a political statement!

They have an example in the museum at the Naval Ship Yard in D.C. too. It has a skid on it so no doubt it was a trainer. Landing was *NOT* an option! Well, depends on your view of what landing means....

HAL9001-


----------

